# Aktuelle 600W-Netzteile wohl ausreichend für RTX 3080 (Test mit i9 10900K)



## Gsonz (20. September 2020)

In einem YouTube-Video von Optimum Tech wurde ein System mit einem i9 10900K @5.1GHz und einer RTX 3080 in diversen Anwendungen/Spielen getestet. Der gemesse Stromverbrauch des gesamten Systems war bis zu ~570W hoch. Als Netzteil kamen unter Anderem ein Corsair SF600 mit 80+ Gold bzw. Platinum zum Einsatz, beide schalteten sich beim Test trotz Spikes mit über 600W nicht ab. Damit dürften aktuelle, hochwertige Netzteile mit 600W gerade bei sparsameren CPUs ausreichen, um ein System mit einer RTX 3080 zu betreiben.

Quelle: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bdohv96uGLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pgcandre (20. September 2020)

Kumpel hat auch die RTX 3080 in seinem System. Allerdings AMD Ryzen 3700x. Also kein Strom Specht.  700 Watt Netzteil. Unter Vollast seit 2 Tagen keine Probleme. Er hat so ein Paar Tools am laufen wo man grob den Stromverbrauch schätzen kann.  600 Watt insgesammt wurden nie erreicht. Ich denke aber mit einem Aktuellen Intel darf man gerne 100 Watt drauf packen. Dann kommt man in die angegeben Nvidia Empfehlungen heran.


----------



## Andrej (20. September 2020)

Ach du Scheibenkleister mein  PC siehe Signatur verbraucht 350 Watt oder so. Wenn man jetzt noch 200 Watt draufpackt wird es teuer.


----------



## Makrochainz (21. September 2020)

Nope, reichen *definitiv nicht* bei jeder Konfiguration.
Ich hatte ein  Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 650W 80Plus Gold PC-Netzteil und in meinem Rechner ist ein
i7 6700k nicht übertaktet
16GBDDR4
und die  RTX _3080 Ventus_ 3X 10G OC 

Mein Board ist unter Volllast mehrfach in Anti-Surge Protect gefahren und hat den Rechner mitten im Spiel neugestartet! Jetzt habe ich ein 850Watt Netzteil von TT und es läuft wie Butter.


----------



## JoM79 (21. September 2020)

Alle Singlerail.
Was macht nen Multirail und/oder eins mit einer schnell anspringenden Absicherung?


----------



## MOD6699 (21. September 2020)

Gsonz schrieb:


> In einem YouTube-Video von Optimum Tech wurde ein System mit einem i9 10900K @5.1GHz und einer RTX 3080 in diversen Anwendungen/Spielen getestet. Der gemesse Stromverbrauch des gesamten Systems war bis zu ~570W hoch. Als Netzteil kamen unter Anderem ein Corsair SF600 mit 80+ Gold bzw. Platinum zum Einsatz, beide schalteten sich beim Test trotz Spikes mit über 600W nicht ab. Damit dürften aktuelle, hochwertige Netzteile mit 600W gerade bei sparsameren CPUs ausreichen, um ein System mit einer RTX 3080 zu betreiben.
> 
> Quelle:
> 
> ...




Netzteile diese Preisklasse erreichen immer mehr als die angegebene Wattzahl um im "notfall" nach ein paar Jahren immernoch die Leistung erbringen zu können.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (21. September 2020)

In den Kommentaren unter dem Video haben aber auch einige Nutzer angegeben, dass ihre SF600 eine Schutzabschaltung durchgeführt haben, selbst wenn die restliche Hardware gar nicht mal so stromschluckend sind.
Hierbei soll es sich um ein SF600 Gold handeln, dass bereits einige Jahre alt ist.

Technisch saubere 600er-PSUs mögen also Ampere-GPUs durchaus betreiben können, mit den Jahren kommt aber eben auch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Verschleiß hinzu.


----------

